# By golly I think she's got it!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a little brag on my Callie. Today I've given her way more freedom then the norm. She was my tricky one for house training because she would piddle just teeny tiny bits even just 40 minutes after going outside. So we were having to teach her how to hold her bladder. We went out about every 3 hours today. Sometimes a bit sooner, sometimes a bit later. Longer then we've gone before. And each time I'd ask, "Does anyone have to go outside?" Of course Zoe & Jett would not turn down an opportunity to go outside so they would come running as well. And Callie now understands 'go outside'! She would happily trot to the patio door. Sometimes it was an immediate piddle, other times she did an obligatory piddle for me after a bit of coaxing. I'm so proud. Today was a good day!:clap:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY! Good girl Callie!!! Way to go....outside LOL!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yea!! Congratulations Callie!!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:dothewave::cheer:


Good Girl Callie!! Yay!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wtg !!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to go Callie!!!! I knew you could do it too!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a good girl Callie is! That girls a fast learner. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:chili:Way to Go, Callie:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo hoo!!!!! Smart little Callie!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Good little girl, Callie! :aktion033:
She's so smart, Crystal! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal - did I mention I just love that picture of Jett in your siggy. It is just to cute!!! I love that little boy and want to give him BIG HUGS.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good girl Callie :chili:You are a smart little girl to potty outside:aktion033:
Crystal since our vacation down under we have had some little potty issues with both boys, it seems they think they can pee anywhere so it was back to training once again here.
I am happy to say though that now we seem to be back on track:chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Go Callie! arty:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Miss Callie looks like quite the little girl in your siggy, she looks right at home.
and congrats on your success with the pee patrol ! cleaning the floor can get tiring.
woo hooo! I finally understand parents' glee when their kids learn to go potty.


----------

